

Hotmail, xbox and Microsoft live have been hacked.  - illumen
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2011/04/hotmail-xbox-and-microsoft-live-have.html

======
koeselitz
This doesn't actually sound like a "hack" or a "break-in" at all - at least
according to Microsoft. It sounds like a lot of people are just getting
phished or hit with malware. Not that that's a good thing, but it isn't
strictly a Microsoft break-in, nor have Hotmail, xbox live, or Microsoft live
been "hacked."

~~~
allwein
In addition to phishing and malware, I'd also check to see if this user had a
PSN or Gawker account with the same email and password.

